# Überwachungsvideo Analysetool gesucht



## PeterAnonym (26. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir im Garten hat jemand versucht in ein Gartenhäuschen einzubrechen. Ich habe ein Übrewachungsvideo, eigentlich viele kleine zw. 30sec bis 15min, in einer gesamtlänge von etwa 3-4 Wochen. Auf dem Video sieht man leider keine Schäden, d.h. ich kan keinen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich machen. Ich müsste 4 Wochen film durchsschauen um die Minute mit dem Einbrecher zu finden. Ich habe schon daran gedacht das gesamte Video in Einzelbilder zu teilen und für jedes Einen durchschnittswert (Farbe, Helligkeit, etc.) zu berechnen, leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das automatisiert umsetzen kann. Jede größere Abweichung, wie ein Mensch im Bild, würde dann evtl. heraus stechen. Kennt jemand vieleicht eine Möglichkeit/ein Programm mit dem man solche videos "Analysieren" kann?


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2019)

Lustig. Im Forum wird auch gern mal versucht mit billigen Marketing-Posts "einzubrechen", daher überwachen wir solche Aktivitäten auch. Das funktioniert aber auch ganz wunderbar ohne spezielle Analysetools.


----------



## PeterAnonym (4. Januar 2019)

Schade, nicht wirklich hilfreich oder Lustig.

Ich habe mich jetzt schon ein bisschen mit Bilderkennungstools ausseinander gesetzt. Ich bin halt leider kein IT experte. Es gibt zwar auch schon online tools von IBM und Google, nur die brauchen auch schon einiges an Erfahrung und sind zudem sehr teuer. Zudem wüsste ich nicht auf was, bzw. mit welchen Beispielbildern ich die füttern sollte, eine Gesichtserkennung ist mir auch zu komplex. Es gibt da noch andere offen zugängliche und vortrainierte Systeme wie yolo oder tenserflow, aber wie gesagt die sind weit zu komplex für mich.

 

Schade das mir hier keiner helfen kann. Wenn nicht hier, vieleicht hat jemand eine Idee wo ich stattdessen fragen kann?


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2019)

Solche Software gibt es. Allerdings nicht unbedingt für den "Normalbürger": https://www.pcwelt.de/news/Forschung-Software-liefert-Ueberwachungsvideo-Kurzfassung-365146.html
Google mal nach "BriefCam Review". Das wird in dem Artikel erwähnt. Ist allerdings auch nur für den professionellen Bereich und Strafverfolgung erhältlich.

ML5JS, YOLO und Tensorflow sind nichts für Laien.

Besser als eine "Dauerüberwachung" ist immer ein System, was nur bei Aktivität aufzeichnet. Das heißt ein infrarotgesteuertes Kamerasystem.

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wenn du kein Programmierer bist und nicht zig tausend EUR für so eine Auswertungssoftware ausgeben willst, bleibt dir wohl nur, 4 Wochen Material per Hand zu sichten und ggf. dein Überwachungssystem dahingehend zu ändern, dass es nur bei Aktivität aufzeichnet.


----------

